# 4K Monitor Non Gaming Video Card



## 123pugsy (Oct 6, 2012)

Anyone know of a video card I can use for my new 4K monitor without breaking the bank?
I am anti-gaming, so no need to go there.

Just want great resolution for the old, tired eyes.


----------



## Bob Sanders (Nov 10, 2013)

Probably about the cheapest you can go is either the Radeon R7 250 or the GTX 750

You can get those at 60 to 120 bucks.

No good for gaming or fast action but it sounds like you don't really care about that end of it.


----------



## 123pugsy (Oct 6, 2012)

Thanks Bob.

As I was googling, I noticed a Display Port on some of the video cards. I checked and my monitor has this kind of cable and also a standard HDMI cable.
I guess a guy should run both cables?


----------



## Bob Sanders (Nov 10, 2013)

123pugsy said:


> Thanks Bob.
> 
> As I was googling, I noticed a Display Port on some of the video cards. I checked and my monitor has this kind of cable and also a standard HDMI cable.
> I guess a guy should run both cables?


Doesn't really matter. If your monitor only has hdmi then you can get an adapter for a few bucks, or even a complete cord.

You shouldn't have to run both. One or the other.


----------



## 123pugsy (Oct 6, 2012)

Display Port (DP) is another type. First time I seen it. My monitor takes either type I guess. It came with two cords.

I guess I'll make sure and buy one that has all the bells and whistles.


----------



## user_12345a (Nov 23, 2014)

which operating system are you using?

you'll have to turn the dpi scaling up a lot to get the text a decent size.

even with regular 1080p monitors it's not unusual to scale to 150%, with 4k u would have to go higher than that.


----------



## 123pugsy (Oct 6, 2012)

user_12345a said:


> which operating system are you using?
> 
> you'll have to turn the dpi scaling up a lot to get the text a decent size.
> 
> even with regular 1080p monitors it's not unusual to scale to 150%, with 4k u would have to go higher than that.


I forgot to check when I got home yesterday.
Will check it tonight.

I believe it's some kind of quad core device, 5-7 years old.


----------



## supers05 (May 23, 2015)

Display port is the successor to DVI. It's fairly Universal and can be adapted to nearly anything with cheap adapters. (about $20 or so each) Mini-DP is common on video cards. Some monitors support DP directly. HDMI is obviously the other go to standard. 

There's others after DP, but the cabling is expensive and monitors don't support them yet. (ie. Thunderbolt.) I recommend ignoring them for now. 

Do remember that true sources of 4k are still quite rare. (I'm not talking about upsampled stuff.)

Cheers!


----------



## supers05 (May 23, 2015)

Bob Sanders said:


> Doesn't really matter. If your monitor only has hdmi then you can get an adapter for a few bucks, or even a complete cord.
> 
> You shouldn't have to run both. One or the other.


Note, those are DVI-HDMI connectors. DP is a different shape. (DVI does NOT generally support audio, while DP and HDMI natively do.) 

I haven't looked at those cards that you posted, but they will probably do. There haven't been many recently that can't. 

Cheers!


----------



## 123pugsy (Oct 6, 2012)

How about my computer itself?
Does it need to be or have certain specs to work?


----------



## supers05 (May 23, 2015)

123pugsy said:


> How about my computer itself?
> Does it need to be or have certain specs to work?


For video playback itself, it's fairly basic. I'm sure you already meet it, if you get an appropriate GPU.

Cheers!


----------



## 123pugsy (Oct 6, 2012)

supers05 said:


> For video playback itself, it's fairly basic. I'm sure you already meet it, if you get an appropriate GPU.
> 
> Cheers!


GPU??

Man, am I sick of all the computer related acronyms...ha....


----------



## supers05 (May 23, 2015)

123pugsy said:


> GPU??
> 
> Man, am I sick of all the computer related acronyms...ha....


Sorry. The video card. 

Cheers!


----------

